# Average ED shipping time?



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive searched and searched and it seems the average is 4-6 weeks for re delivery. Confirm? also can you get it shipped to a dealer or do you have to go to port? I ask as ive lived in germany a while and I'm not sure how "tourist" ED works exactly. 

My main question is from drop off to re deliver time? Im shipping to NC btw.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

f30jojo said:


> Ive searched and searched and it seems the average is 4-6 weeks for re delivery. Confirm? also can you get it shipped to a dealer or do you have to go to port? I ask as ive lived in germany a while and I'm not sure how "tourist" ED works exactly.
> 
> My main question is from drop off to re deliver time? Im shipping to NC btw.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


4-6 weeks is possible but unlikely. As you appear to be on the East coast you should expect 8 weeks (could be long as 10 if you're unlucky) providing you are dropping the car in Germany.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I do not know exactly how it would be done when living in Germany but for us in the US we buy the car from a US Dealer and pick the car up at the Welt in Munich. At that point you can either pay to have the car dropped off in Munich, or drive it to one of several drop-off points in Europe (including Munich and Bremerhaven which is the port used by all ED cars).

When the car arrives in the US you have the choice of picking it up at your dealer or at the PCD in Spartanburg. The US port of arrival is not a choice. The PCD pickup is a lot of fun but generally it takes 2 to 3 weeks longer than it would if delivered to a dealer.

If you check this site you will find the average time from drop-off of the car in Europe to its re-delivery in the US. The six cars re-delivered in North Carolina averaged 7 weeks from drop-off to redelivery. The 34 cars picked up at the PCD took 9 1/2 weeks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1802769074

The choice of drop-off location can also have an impact on time from drop-off to re-delivery.

Details of European Delivery can be found here:

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/Default.aspx

If you are in the military or diplomatic corps there may be other options available to you.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

*European Delivery* - links at the top of this page.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

f30jojo said:


> Ive searched and searched and it seems the average is 4-6 weeks for re delivery. Confirm? also can you get it shipped to a dealer or do you have to go to port? I ask as ive lived in germany a while and I'm not sure how "tourist" ED works exactly.
> 
> My main question is from drop off to re deliver time? Im shipping to NC btw.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Two EDs done here: First took 5 weeks, second took 6. In the Boston area. In both cases car was on the boat also immediately after drop off in Munich.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine took 8 weeks + 1 day from Drop-off in Munich to arrival at dealership in Atlanta, GA.

- V

.


----------



## turbospecc (Jul 3, 2008)

My car didn't board the boat until a little over 2 weeks after dropoff in Munich. Sounds like it varies.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

turbospecc said:


> My car didn't board the boat until a little over 2 weeks after dropoff in Munich. *Sounds like it varies.*


Quite an understatement :rofl:


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Fir military in germany its the same ordering system as the states. They just allow us to keep the car as long as we want before shipping. I already shipped my e60, so im mot too worried how long the f30 will take. Im thinking of doing pcd as im living in nc anyway.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

I dropped off on oct 5 in Munich. Car was loaded on Don Juan sailing on oct 15. It is due to arrive in NY nov 1st due to weather delays (3 days delayed from initial ETA). 

Hoping for smooth process through customs and VPC. I already know they have to replace my driver side window due to a deep scratch during production or transport to the welt.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

The short version of the story is that there is no defined timeline. Your car could get stuck in customs, damaged in shipping, stuck waiting on a ship to leave, stuck waiting to get disembarked or be slowed due to a strike of some workers (I've seen it happen).

The shortest turnaround I've seen is four weeks, and I think I'm a close contender for there record at 10 weeks (car damaged in shipping).

Still, for as much as the waiting sucks (and it does...it sucks _really_ bad), it is all worth it.


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

Got mine in 5 weeks, dropping of at MUC and picking up at dealer in NJ.


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah ive shipped to and from Europe 2 times already but through military orders. 

My wifes f30 has its own shipping "ed" I plan on dropping at the muc airport. Anything to expect there besides having all you paperwork? 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

f30jojo said:


> Anything to expect there besides having all you paperwork?


The car should be clean. If it is not, they can wash and wax it for you for 40 Euro. Also the tank should be almost empty, 1/4 full or less. If not, they will drain it so you're basically throwing away expensive european gas.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> 4-6 weeks is possible but unlikely. As you appear to be on the east coast you should *expect 8 weeks *(could be long as 10 if you're unlucky) providing you are dropping the car in germany.


+1


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool. I live a couple hours (less if I stomp on it) from munich. Should be a simple enough. I was going to drop in frankfurt but those ladies were super rude on the phone. Civilian drop off seems about the same as how service members here drop off with military shippers. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Guys ...Question : my car is (was) on the Mignon;, which docked in NYC on the 6th, and sailed away just yesterday on the 7th. If I enter my VIN on Wallenius Wihelmsen's track and trace page......

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

....my car doesn't even show as received into the port yet? Is this normal because of a weekend or should I be concerned?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BMW states that you should reasonably expect to wait 8-10 weeks from drop-off to pick up in the ED paperwork.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Hey Jon, thanks for the reply. :hi:

Yes, I'm aware of the timeframe (done this before)..., was just wondering about the fact that the car doesn't yet show as received into the port even though the boat has sailed away. Wouldn't want to find out that the boat has left without first unloading my car..... :eeps:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

*RichReg* I would not worry about the lack of info on your car. The car has almost certainly been dropped off in NYC/NJ. Your best bet now is to contact your CA for info about your car's whereabouts.

*gclabbe's* online survey (you can find the place to input your car's timeline in the ED Stickys) shows that 31 recent BMW's which were shipped to NJ took 43 days from drop-off to re-delivery. You can find the results of the online survey here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1802769074

Most car's which are re-delivered in NJ take between one and two weeks to move from arrival in NYC/NJ to the dealer. A lot will depend on whether the car was damaged in Europe or on the ship. Sometimes it takes a week or so for a replacement part to be brought over from Germany.


----------

